#maas 2013-08-12
<kurt___> Hi all - I am still getting "OAuthUnauthorized" from MAAS trying to install juju-gui.  The clock in my root node 0 is way off even with quantal images.  I had read some bug reports and had thought the timing bug was fixed?  Would be likely this is my OAuth problem and is it supposed be fixed in Quantal?
<kurt___> Further to this and maybe because of this OAuthUnauthorized error, the deployment is always stuck in state of "pending" because it cannot spin up a new host.
<kurt___> Even when I force the deployment to same node as root node, it still does not work.
<kurt___> http://pastebin.com/xh6BtZAu
<roaksoax> kurt___: it seems like if you were not authenticated to MAAS
<roaksoax> kurt___: have you configure juju to use the correct oauth credentials?
<kurt___> roaksoax: maas is authenticated
<roaksoax> kurt___: not maas, juju
<roaksoax> kurt___: jujuenvironments file
<roaksoax> does it have the correct oauth key?
<kurt___> yes it does as far as I know.  is there another test you can provide to determine this?
<roaksoax> kurt___: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5978683/\
<roaksoax> kurt___: so that pastebin shows an example of how the juju environments file should be configured to use with maas
<roaksoax> maas-oauth is the key being provided to the maas user
<roaksoax> so you would need to go to the maas webui and retrieve it from the user preferences
<kurt___> roaksoax: should the maas-server url be pointed to inside or outside interface?
<roaksoax> kurt___: shouldn't matter really
<kurt___> my maas html interface is on 192.168.1.x and internal where maas nodes are is 172.16.118.x - I have the maas-server pointed to 172.16.118.x
<kurt___> the maas clients can ping the IP on the 192.168.1.x interface, but nothing else inside 192.168.1.x or to the outside world
<kurt___> I guess that's irrelevant
<kurt___> but should I try switching maas-server to external address?
<kurt___> And is the juju-origin a required parameter?  That is the only I don't have
<roaksoax> kurt___: you could swotch to public
<roaksoax> Juju origin depends
<roaksoax> wheere did you install juju from?
<kurt___> ppa:juju/pkgs
<roaksoax> kurt___: thrn juju origin should reflect ths
<kurt___> I added it
<kurt___> destroying environment and trying again.
<kurt___> note that the time of my host is far different than the mass-ctrl - I was wondering if that could be the problem too
<kurt___> the correct time still does not seem to be being passed to it
<kurt___> I know this is a long standing problem, but thought it was fixed with the quantal images
<roaksoax> it should br fixed alresdy
<roaksoax> alreafy in maas in precise quantal etc
<kurt___> my time is way off
<roaksoax> update your images to the latest ones? what maas version are you using?
<kurt___> 12.10
<kurt___> quantal
<kurt___> still getting that error
<kurt___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5978813/
<kurt___> roaksoax: any additional ideas?
<roaksoax> kurt___: let me see (sorry got caught up with something else)
<roaksoax> no odea
<roaksoax> idea
<roaksoax>  that's authentication issue :/
<kurt___> any suggestions on how to move forward with this roaksoax?
#maas 2013-08-13
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy!!
<roaksoax> kurt___: sorry if you are still around, maybe bigjools can help you. otherwise I can help you tomorrow
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I uploaded the SRU bugs to -proposed so need verification
<roaksoax> as soon as they get approved
<kurt___> hi bigjools - are you around?
<kurt___> bigjools: I have a question when you are around
<jtv> kurt___: what log file was that traceback in?
<jtv> And any idea what was going on  at the time?
<kurt___> jtv: that was in the maas.log
<kurt___> I was trying to install the juju-gui
<jtv> Ah yes, stupid of me.
<kurt___> and it doesn't matter which version of juju-gui.  I think the problems are lower than that.
<jtv> I don't suppose you saw an error from juju, juju-gui, the installation process..?
<jtv> It could mean that juju simply isn't authorized to access the MAAS.
<kurt___> the app installs on the root node
<jtv> It needs credentials to talk to the MAAS API over http.
<kurt___> but it is never able to spin up the additional nodes
<jtv> Was juju ever able to do anything on this maas?
<kurt___> I can bootstrap with no problem
<kurt___> that creates the root node
<jtv> Oh, and is this juju-core?  Or the older python-based juju?
<kurt___> eh… :)
<kurt___> I'm installing from apt-get - or the results were the same when I was doing it from the iso
<jtv> I don't know actually know which releases come with which Juju...  I guess you're working with 12.04?
<jtv> Ubuntu 12.04, I mean?
<kurt___> I've tried both 12.04 + 12.10
<jtv> I wonder if juju-gui is doing something that requires admin access to the maas...
<jtv> *If* you've got Juju authenticating as a regular user, you could try making that user an admin through the MAAS web UI and seeing if that fixes the problem.
<kurt___> how is that done?
<kurt___> my particular user is an admin I believe
 * jtv is a bit rusty on all this
<jtv> Have you logged in on the MAAS web UI before?
<jtv> You should be able to access it on http://<your-region-controller>/MAAS
<jtv> Should be fairly self-explanatory from there.
<kurt___> yeah for sure
<kurt___> I have to work with it for the other nodes
<kurt___> Ok, I added that user - the only other user was root.  I will try destroying the environment and trying again
<kurt___> jtv: latest full trace from debug-log is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5979922/
<jtv> Looking...
<jtv> Ah, so that's the Python-based Juju.
<jtv> It may become useful at some point to know which codebase we're dealing with.  :)
<kurt___> quantal
<kurt___> juju .7
<jtv> One obvious error in there (not necessarily *the* error) seems to be about clock skew.  So it may help to make sure that all machines NTP to the same server.
<jtv> Or maybe it just means that a response is too old by the time it is received, which could happen if things were very very slow.
<kurt___> right, but I'm not sure how to deal with that from standard install
<jtv> I *think* a standard install sets up NTP uniformly.
<kurt___> here is the time from node 0:
<kurt___> ubuntu@nf4xd:~$ date
<kurt___> Mon Aug 12 18:20:54 EDT 2013
<jtv> (I think given the "300" we're looking for a difference of at least 5 minutes)
<kurt___> here is the time from the controller
<kurt___> kurt@maas-ctrl02:~/.juju$ date
<kurt___> Mon Aug 12 22:21:22 PDT 2013
<jtv> I'm guessing there's probably a 4-hour difference between EDT and PDT.  :)
<jtv> Oh, there *is* a known problem with installing nodes whose clocks are far off.
<jtv> Any way you can check that?  What's particularly insidious is that the Windows world ships machines with hardware clocks set to the local timezone, not UTC.
<jtv> Maybe the node you're trying to allocate just has a weird clock setting.
<kurt___> its a VM
<jtv> Ugh.
<kurt___> I need proof of concept before I go spend $15k in machines :)
<jtv> Ah-hah!  That clock lag amounts to exactly 7 hours.
<kurt___> ok? :)
<jtv> So that does sound as if the VM might be on a local clock instead of UTC.
<jtv> Maybe it has a setting for that?
<kurt___> there is a synchronize time setting
<jtv> (Not saying "ugh" about you using a VM, just about my not knowing how each virtualisation system manages its clocks :)
<kurt___> ah gotcha
<jtv> I don't think this is a matter of synchronizing the time, but IIRC some virtualization systems have an option for "make the guest's hardware clock look like it's set to local time."
<jtv> It may even be implied by an "I'm going to run Windows on this" setting.
<kurt___> that's not totally obvious in Fusion - I may need to investigate
<jtv> If it's the bug I was thinking of, then a fix should already be available: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/978127
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 978127 in MAAS "incorrect time on node causes failed oauth" [Critical,Fix released]
<kurt___> it's mind numbing trying to figure this out from vmware
<jtv> I'm searching the  general internet for this one.
<kurt___> there is this, but … layers and layers too deep
<kurt___> http://www.vmware.com/files/pdf/techpaper/Timekeeping-In-VirtualMachines.pdf
<jtv> If the bootstrap node and the one you're trying to start up are near-identical guests on the same VMWare instance, then how in blazes can one have clock skew but not the other!?
<kurt___> great question
<kurt___> isn't it cloud-init that's taking care of setting the time?
<jtv> I think that was part of the solution to the bug I quoted, yes.
<jtv> Are you saying that maybe you already have that fix, and it may be going wrong somehow?
<kurt___> I think that fix was rolled in to quantal already
<jtv> smoser might knoww.
<kurt___> *I think*
<jtv> *know.
<kurt___> bigjools would know for sure
<kurt___> alas he is elusive today :D
<jtv> I don't think he'll be available today.  But smoser is the oracle on all matters cloudinit.
<kurt___> ok
<jtv> That bug I linked to did mention vmware as a bit of a problem case IIRC.
<jtv> Hmm... no, not vmware by name.
<kurt___> yeah that bug is old and it appears the fix went in to precise
<jtv> Yes, but long after Precise was released IIRC.
<kurt___> right
<kurt___> I've been seeing this for a few days and trying to figure out how to solve that part
<kurt___> its a real head scratcher
<kurt___> the clocks are never in sync
<jtv> Hmm... but it only happens when you try to play with  juju-gui, doesn't it?
<jtv> Maybe those requests are coming from somewhere unexpected..?
<jtv> roaksoax: are you familiar with the clock-skew problem by any chance?  kurt___  seems to be running into it in vmware.
<kurt___> so the OAuthUnauthorized happens during juju-gui
<jtv> (Timezones are thwarting us in more ways than one at the moment)
<kurt___> but the clock is skewed no matter what
<jtv> Well...  I've been assuming that the clock skew is the cause of the authorization errors.
<jtv> Something to do with oauth.
<kurt___> yes, I agree wholeheartedly
<kurt___> but oauth has nothing to do with creating the skew though I think
<jtv> True.
<jtv> It shouldn't, unless it's a side effect of that bug workaround.
<kurt___> my worry is that this is a non-issue for real hardware and is not a priority because it is a VM
<jtv> Might be, yes...
<kurt___> there must be loads of people like myself who *need* this to work via VM
<jtv> And we've done some testing with VMs as well, but not vmware I think.
<jtv> All qemu/kvm IIRC.
<kurt___> well, I think we are stuck until we can hear from jools or smoser
<jtv> 'fraid so.  :(  The VM test setups I know of are kvm-based.
<jtv> And I'm going to have to run an errand.
<kurt___> ok, thanks for your help
<disposable> if i use the maas-dhcp package, will that interfere with my existing dhcp server or will it only reply to requests from MAC addresses it knows about? (i can set my other dhcp server to ignore certain mac addresses)
<melmoth_> disposable, it will interfere
<disposable> melmoth_: thank you
<melmoth_> disposable, i think there is a way to use a third party dhcp, but you have to tell it (your alreadt existing one) that the next server is maas
<melmoth_> and where to find the pxe boot image.
<melmoth_> unfortuniately, i dont know the specific details on how to do that.
<disposable> melmoth_: i am already using a different dhcp server successfully, i just wanted dhcp+dns integration
<disposable> dhcp+dns+maas integration
<smoser> i'm not in till tomororw really, but kurt___ and jtv, the issue with oatuh shoudl be fixed.
<smoser> cloud-init does complain that the clock is very far off, but adjusts its timestamp to that of the server when it tries again.
<smoser> you're just seeing warnings of it saying "your clock is messed up, you shoudl fix it".
<smoser> i'm not saying that htere are notstill bugs, but the issue is generally fixed in any up to date ephemeral image.
#maas 2013-08-14
<mxmln> hi folks
<mxmln> I've deployed from maas server(13.04) nodes(13.04)...got maassive problem with login to node(13.04) I have used "ssh ubuntu@remotenode" with or without password"ubuntu" no success ...has anyone faced the same problem??
<roaksoax> mxmln: how did you deploy them? did you add your ssh key to maas?
#maas 2013-08-15
<mxmln> roak: yes I have added my ssh key + root ssh key to maas...inbetween I have also tried deploying precise & quantal from same maas server(13.04)...both deployment works I could login using default user ubuntu and nopasswd
<mxmln> anyway faced now the next problem between maas(13.04) & juju(1.12) juju bootstrap -e maas -> returns "error: cannot query old bootstrap state: could not access file 'provider-state': gomaasapi: got error back from server: 401 UNAUTHORIZED"
<roaksoax> rvba: i don't take you are around?
<roaksoax> jtv: ?
<bigjools> roaksoax: I am
<bigjools> roaksoax: we have more packaging problems btw, see last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1207429
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207429 in maas (Ubuntu) "Multiple package upgrade problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roaksoax> bigjools: thatvseems to be kombu
<bigjools> yup
<roaksoax> if so therea nothig we can do in maas
<roaksoax> i wonder if they are using the cloud archive
<bigjools> roaksoax: package bug somewhere else?
<roaksoax> and kombu gets upgraded from there
<roaksoax> maybe
<bigjools> what needs it
<roaksoax> idk... celery seems to be a reason
<roaksoax> ive seen erros in celery log related to kombu
<bigjools> hmmm
<roaksoax> bigjools: we will havr to investogatr
<roaksoax> and ask f
<roaksoax> or the versions and all
<bigjools> have you been drinking tonight? :)
<roaksoax> nah im from the phone
<roaksoax> ill probably take a look later or tomorrow
<bigjools> ok cool
<bigjools> thanks
#maas 2013-08-16
<kurt__> bigjools: are you around?
<bigjools> kurt__: yes
<kurt__> hi - I've been struggling with an issue with OAuthunathorized and juju-gui
<kurt__> this is with vmware, so I believe it is a clock issue
<kurt__> the clock on the vm is exactly 7 hours off
<kurt__> have you had any success with vmware and getting the clocks in the maas clients to sync?
<bigjools> are you in mountain time by any chance?
<kurt__> PST
<bigjools> I've never used vmware with maas
<bigjools> we have previously used qemu
<kurt__> it works well, except for this clock issue
<bigjools> but not for a while
<bigjools> the unauth problem has been solved now for a long time, what is your exact problem?
<kurt__> after bootstrap and I go to install juju-gui, the status goes to pending and never does anything past that.
<kurt__> I look at the maas.log and its full of OAuth unauthorized errors
<bigjools> is the bootstrap a VM?
<bigjools> I need to go OTP, back later
<kurt__> yes
<kurt__> bigjools: see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5979922/ for logging of juju-debug and maas errors here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5978813/
<bigjools> kurt__: ok back. Is the clock on the bootstrap node also out by 7 hours?
<bigjools> kurt__: so the logs don't have enough context, can you send the entire log
<bigjools> ah I see where the time problem comes from now, it's not cloud-init, it's between juju and maas
<kurt__> no
<kurt__> bigjools: actually, let me check that, but I believe that is the case
<kurt__> ah, you see a problem?
<bigjools> I thought you were talking about booting the nodes themselves, they talk using oauth to the maas api
<bigjools> but your problem here is definitely the clock skew, you need to fix that, no way around it
<kurt__> right
<kurt__> so is there a way to do this with cloud-init?  like how it was solved with kvm?
<bigjools> the problem is between juju and the maas sever
<bigjools> server
<bigjools> at least looking at your logs
<bigjools> so are the clocks out of whack between those?
<kurt__> I was just spinning the nodes up to check
<bigjools> it's nothing to do with the nodes
<kurt__> eh…ok.  but the time is off between the root juju node and the maas controller
<bigjools> yes, that's what I meant, sorry
<bigjools> the bootstrap node's time needs to be fixed
<kurt__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5991152/
<kurt__> right - but it get fubarred on boot/set up - so isn't that something that can be fixed via cloud-init?
<bigjools> looks ok then
<kurt__> no - they are off
<bigjools> just a different timezone, the utc stamp will be the same no?
<kurt__> its off by 7 hours no matter what
<bigjools> oh got it wrong way around
<bigjools> yes, so fix that :)
<kurt__> lol
<kurt__> how?
<kurt__> its happening on boot/creation of the node
<bigjools> I don't know, you will need to check the vmware docs
<bigjools> for now you could set it manually
<bigjools> or run ntpd
<kurt__> there is an option to sync the clocks which I have tried both ways, and it has no effect
<kurt__> do you know how this problem was solved with kvm?
<bigjools> I don't know if it was ever a problem with kvm
<bigjools> afaik it just used the host's time
<kurt__> and if I went the ntpd route, how would I go about making it happen automatically?  do I need to hack cloud-init?
<kurt__> or mount the images and hack those, ugh :(
<roaksoax> bigjools: just tested
<roaksoax> in a clean install
<roaksoax> no issues
<roaksoax> whatsoever
<roaksoax> bigjools: i'm guessing they had newer kombu/celery?
<roaksoax> bigjools: so just ttested both upgrade from cobbler based maas to newer maas, and fresh install of newer maas and went without issues
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok thanks for testing
<natefinch> rvba: are you around?  I have some questions about maas and azure
<rvba> Hi natefinch.
<rvba> Go ahead.
<natefinch> rvba: hi.. I'm a new juju dev, working on a project to add IP Addresses to the info we return on instances
<natefinch> rvba: starting with maas... is the IP address of a node exposed anywhere?  I see they have a hostname, but I don't see IP address as something that you can get from the API
<rvba> natefinch: indeed, it's not exposed on the API, but we have the hostnane <-> IP stored internally so it's something we could expose.
<rvba> the hostname <-> IP correspondence*
<natefinch> rvba: that would definitely be useful, save us a DNS lookup at least... but obviously we have to work with what's in the API right now.  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything
<rvba> natefinch: of course, we only have that information if MAAS is configured to manage the dhcp server.
<natefinch> rvba:  ahh, hmm, interesting point... so it's not something we would be able to rely on being there 100% anyway.  OK, good to know.
<rvba> Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure the IP is displayed on the UI (on a node's page) so it really should be on the API.  Let me check…
<rvba> natefinch: confirmed (it's even me who added that a couple of weeks ago), the list of IP addresses attached to a node is a field on the json representation of a node you get when querying the API.
<rvba> Again, it's the empty list if MAAS does not manage the dhcp server.
<rvba> natefinch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1064777
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064777 in MAAS "If a node's IP address is known, it's not shown anywhere" [High,Fix committed]
<natefinch> rvba: nice
<natefinch> rvba: now about azure....
<mgz> excellent, and the api is already multiple-ip-address aware
<natefinch> rvba: the only IP Address I see exposed in azure is on RoleInstance... I'm not really very familiar with the object model of Azure, so I'm not sure if that's the correct place to be getting it from
<rvba> natefinch: Azure's model allows you to do complex things.  For juju, we use a simple model which is one juju node = one hosted service with one deployment in it containing one role instance.
<natefinch> rvba: ahh, good, that's exactly the information I was missing
<mgz> rvba, given the HostedServiceDescriptor on azureInstance, how do you get to RoleInstance?
<rvba> natefinch: we really should put a tiny README file somewhere in the Azure provider code.  /me writes a note about that.
<rvba> mgz: just one sec, let me check something…
<natefinch> rvba: this is what I had come up with: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5992900/
<rvba> mgz: yes, the way natefinch has done it seems right (modulo the fact that the deployment might be in progress in which case RoleInstanceList[0] will blow up).
<natefinch> Good point, I'll throw in a check to make sure it's non-empty
<rvba> natefinch: is that returning the internal or the external IP address by the way?
<natefinch> rvba: depends on what that IP address represents :)  We're planning to expose both... this was just me hacking around to figure out how the object model works
<rvba> natefinch: each machine has an internal IP used for machine to machine communication (that IP belongs to the internal Virtual Network attached — conceptually — to each environment) and an external IP which is what you get when you resolve the hostname.
<rvba> natefinch: the IP Address you're returning here is the internal IP.
<mgz> rvba: have you guys figured out what the scope of internal ips is?
<rvba> mgz: the scope of internal ips?
<mgz> is it across the whole cloud, or constrained to your account or deployment?
<rvba> natefinch: that's a real-world result of what you get back from a GetDeployment API request to Azure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992942/
<rvba> natefinch: as you can see, the external IP is also there, but in the VirtualIPs section at the bottom (AFAIK that's not something gwacl captures but that would be very easy to add).
<mgz> that's probably worth doing, can be a follow up merge proposal that depends on a gwacl change
<rvba> Very easy for us to do… just file the bug please :)
<mgz> I was thinking we could just do it :0
<rvba> Even better :)
<natefinch> mgz: we want to return both the internal and the external IP, right?
<mgz> natefinch: yup, but just the (external) hostname and internal ip is fine for a start
<natefinch> mgz: ok, cool
<rvba> natefinch: fwiw, here is a "graphical" representation of how the Azure provider uses Azure objects: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992973/
<natefinch> rvba: nice, thanks
<rvba> natefinch: and here is the result of listing the nodes on a live MAAS server with the CLI (which uses the API): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5992978/
<natefinch> rvba: great
<natefinch> rvba: one last question - are both the maas and azure addresses assumed to be IPv4?
<rvba> natefinch: maas parses the lease file written by the dhcp server.  Right now the dhcp server is configured to use IPv4.
<natefinch> rvba: but in theory it could be IPv6 at some point, then?  I guess it's safer not to assume v4
<rvba> natefinch: yes
<rvba> natefinch: in Azure, gwacl treats the IP as strings.  And apparently Azure only speaks IPv4.
<mgz> we can detect from the string we get
<natefinch> rvba: huh interesting. ok
<natefinch> mgz: yeah, I was just looking at that
<mgz> I've not written in every nice constructor for addresses yet
<natefinch> mgz: no big deal. really, it doesn't need a constructor, the only part that you might want to calculate is the AddressType
<rvba> natefinch: internally MAAS uses netaddr which is totally ready to use IPv6 addresses.
<mgz> natefinch: right, and NewAddress does that (but doesn't set the other fields)
<kurt__> If I have my internet facing network for maas controller on network A (eth0 - 192.168.1.x) and my maas clients on network B (eth1 - 172.16.118.x) with DHCP enabled - can I give internet access to my clients?  Do I need to enable IP forwarding on the maas-controller and what do I need to do for routing?
<kurt__> If I have my internet facing network for maas controller on network A (eth0 - 192.168.1.x) and my maas clients on network B (eth1 - 172.16.118.x) with DHCP enabled - can I give internet access to my clients?  Do I need to enable IP forwarding on the maas-controller and what do I need to do for routing?
<roaksoax> kurt__: yeah you'd need NAT for the machines to access the internet
<roaksoax> (but yes ip forwarding)
<roaksoax> kurt__: but nothing for rounting. SO you only need to configure your iptables for NAT and that'd be all
<kurt__> so are iptables deployed on the clients by default?
<roaksoax> kurt__: iptables are only needed on the maas server because it is the gateway to the internet
<kurt__> do I need to install iptables to get the NAT'ing I need to make this happen?
<roaksoax> kurt__: yes, you need to configure iptables for NAT to work obviously
<roaksoax> kurt__: for example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1715735&p=10608101#post10608101
<kurt__> Thanks.  I am running in to a problem with juju-gui requiring to do an apt-get update.  This is one solution.  But it's a little frustrating because it breaks the cloud model for maas
<kurt__> I guess another solution would be to install a locally mirrored repository
<kurt__> and do apt-get update against that
<roaksoax> kurt__: so all the nodes you deploy with maas require internet access or as you said local mirror that can be resolved by the clients
<kurt__> roaksoax: will deploying iptables in the way the guide sent require more administrative tasks in the form of constantly updating iptables for all of my access needs, or does that configuration simply configure NAT and doesn't implement the blocking features of iptables?
<kurt__> I'm trying to weigh the benefits of each solution.  I would assume best practices would be to have a locally installed mirror so it doesn't break mass's cloud model
<roaksoax> kurt__: what are you referring with the cloud model?
<roaksoax> we do say that maas client nodes require internet access to perform package installations
<kurt__> outside world should not have access to internal clients
<roaksoax> so part of maas is being able to give internet access to the nodes
<roaksoax> so if you do that by NAT'ing then that's completely fine
<kurt__> ah ok
<kurt__> I was thinking more along the lines of openstack
<roaksoax> when you configure a default gateway for any node, (which is possible a router) the router does NAT
<kurt__> I have all of my clients pointed at the internal IP address of my controller
<kurt__> ie. 172.16.118.10
<roaksoax> kurt__: right
<kurt__> ok, I just need to get NAT set up
<kurt__> I'm deploying on vmware and am close to getting this working
<roaksoax> yeah so that the machjines can get internet access
<kurt__> dealt with the time clock issues myself
<roaksoax> jamespage: ^^
<roaksoax> are you deploying aginst vmware vm's?
<kurt__> yes :)
<kurt__> most everything is there....
<kurt__> very close to getting it all working...
<kurt__> this is actually vmware fusion on mac osx
<roaksoax> ah! so that's why the clock issues might have been related to..
<roaksoax> anyway i'll brb
<kurt__> I was even going as far as to try to get libvirt working in mac osx to auto-boot the machines
<kurt__> yes, but I figured out how to handle that
<kurt__> roaksoax: these instructions worked: http://wernerstrydom.com/2013/02/23/configure-ubuntu-server-12-04-to-do-nat/
<roaksoax> kurt__: cool
<kurt__> apt-get update still isn't working correctly on the client node :(
<roaksoax> kurt__: make sure you can access the internet
<kurt__> roaksoax: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5993771/
<roaksoax> kurt__: and what happens when you do apt-get update ?
<roaksoax> or sudo apt-get update
<kurt__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5993719/
<roaksoax> kurt__: are you sure you are using a correct ppa?
<roaksoax> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main i386 Packages                                                                                                                                                                                                404  Not Found
<roaksoax> kurt__: there's no quantal ppa
<roaksoax> for it
<roaksoax> only precise and raring
<roaksoax> kurt__: https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/+archive/stable check there on the "Published In:"
<kurt__> I was using this guide http://ceph.com/dev-notes/deploying-ceph-with-juju/ originally, then went to the bzr branch
<roaksoax> kurt__: well the PPA being used does not exist. can you pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<kurt__> cat: /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<roaksoax> kurt__: sources.list sorry
<kurt__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5993789/
<roaksoax> kurt__: what about whatever is under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<roaksoax> kurt__: another thing, you are using quantal for that node, while the guide says to use precise (Ubuntu 12.10 LTS)
<kurt__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5993799/
<kurt__> I thought Quantal was 12.10?
<kurt__> and Precise was 12.04?
<roaksoax> where is this comming from: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/juju-gui-charmers/stable/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<roaksoax> the juju-gui-charmers/stable in quantal ppa does not exist
<roaksoax> so there should be a place where that's happening
<roaksoax> or that is
<kurt__> maybe from the bzr branch I'm using for juju-gui locally?
<roaksoax> maybe
<roaksoax> but that is apt-get update failing
<kurt__> when I run the apt-get update...right
<roaksoax> so something either in sources.list or sources.list.d/
<kurt__> that is being run directly from the node
<roaksoax> has that ppa
<roaksoax> right but that ppa must have been added in sources.list.d/ somehwere for it to show up in apt-get update
<kurt__> its in the pastebin I put in I think
<kurt__> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/juju-pkgs-quantal.list
<roaksoax> yeah that's for juju
<roaksoax> but not for juju-gui-charmers PPA
<roaksoax> this =-> http://ppa.launchpad.net/juju-gui-charmers/stable/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages is ppa:juju-gui-charmers/stable
<kurt__> ah…I should be looking on root node I think
<kurt__> I missed this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5993870/
<kurt__> roaksoax: do I need to comment one of those out or remove that entirely?
<roaksoax> kurt__: comment it out and do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju-gui-charmers/devel
<roaksoax> maybe the charm tries to import that ppa that doesn't exist
<kurt__> I just hacked it to point to precise -is your way better?
<kurt__> I was looking at this https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/precise/juju-gui/unified-ppa/+merge/167039
<roaksoax> you could do that but that's pretty much a broken approach on how to obtain things if the systems is quantal and you are trying to install precise packages
<kurt__> are you referring to what they are doing in the url or my approach with hacking for precise? :) I assume the latter
<roaksoax> yeah
<roaksoax> the latter
<roaksoax> check the juju-gui charm you are using, probably it is the one setting that repository (ppa) when it shouldn't
<roaksoax> or maybe you need to use precise instead of quantal
<roaksoax> this should relly be uncomplicated
<kurt__> isn't that the purpose of charms? :P
<kurt__> lol
<roaksoax> yes
<roaksoax> exactly
<roaksoax> but maybe you are deploying a precise charm in quantal
<roaksoax> and that's whats causing the issue
<kurt__> that is exactly what I'm doing
<roaksoax> then that's why it is failing
<roaksoax> you shoul;d be using precise
<kurt__> because there's no quantal charm for juju-gui, right?
<roaksoax> yeah
<roaksoax> there's probably a bug in that charm too
<kurt__> besides the one that is referenced in that ceph guide - which appears to be broken
<roaksoax> yeah probaly things chagned since it was written (the guide)
<kurt__> so what do you suggest?
<roaksoax> redeploy in precise
<kurt__> reverting to precise
<kurt__> ok
<roaksoax> kurt__: or check the charm config for the juju-gui charm
<roaksoax> to see if it allows you to change the ppa where to install juju-gui from
<kurt__> what part of the charm controls that, do you know?
<kurt__> or is it done in the environments.yaml?
<roaksoax> maybe in config.yaml
<roaksoax> i'd sugesst that the easiest is to use precise
<roaksoax> the easies and fastest
<kurt__> can precise images be easily mixed with quantal maas cntrl?
<roaksoax> yes
<roaksoax> when you juju deploy you can specify the release you want to install IIRC
<roaksoax> or you do it in environments.yaml
<kurt__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5993936/
<kurt__> will I need to destroy my maas environment then?
<roaksoax> kurt__: yeah change that to precise
<roaksoax> kurt__: yeah
<kurt__> darned :)
<roaksoax> hold on
<kurt__> getting all of the time stuff to work correctly is a bit of a pain
<roaksoax> heh not really, it is quite easy tbh
<kurt__> not with vmware ;)
<roaksoax> but i guess we lack some documentation to get quick started
<kurt__> I have to set stuff manually in vmware
<kurt__> to get OAuth to work
<kurt__> roaksoax: were you checking something before I move forward?
<kurt__> you asked me to wait
<roaksoax> yeah but nonne replies
<roaksoax> yeah just destroy and restart
<kurt__> ok.  thanks roaksoax.  This has been a process trying to get this working :D
<roaksoax> heh i bet ;)
<kurt__> roaksoax: what's the destroy env command for maas?
<roaksoax> kurt__: juju destroy-environment
<kurt__> that's juju
<kurt__> oh, that's all I need to do then, right?
<kurt__> maas will recommission nodes
<kurt__> got it
<kurt__> do I want to get rid of that juju-origin: ppa parameter?
<kurt__> roaksoax: success! juju-gui running on vmware fusion on mac osx! :D
<roaksoax> kurt__: nice!! see it wasnt so hard once you use precise ;)
<kurt__> I had a lot of problems in the beginning.  I think its essential for the internal clients to have internet access.
<kurt__> Next on the agenda is to get openstack working :)
<kurt__> And to make libvirt work with OSX so maas can automatically start hosts.  That part is tricky
#maas 2014-08-11
<clouder007> please kindly help me......... I am trying to import boot images, i have tried everything help please ..................:(
<gmb> rvba`, All these timeout errors in the CI job are worrying… And yet when I tried last week I couldn’t reproduce them for love nor money (those were timeouts in the image download tests). Not sure how to proceed now except for maybe increasing the timeouts to see how badly the time-to-run has inflated on those tests.
<jtv> gmb: wonder if it might be worth adding an "ls -lR" just so the failure tells us anything about what the import was doing...
<rvba> gmb: the images in the lab come from a proxy so the download shouldn't take very long.
<gmb> Right.
<rvba> allenap: reviewing your rpc-dhcp-helpers branch now
<rvba> allenap: I'm a bit confused by the docstring of gen_calls_to_create_host_maps… it doesn't document the right parameters, the description of what the method returns seems wrong… it looks to me that you've changed the code at some point without updating the docstring, or vice versa.
<allenap> rvba: Oops, sorry.
<rvba> No worries.
<rvba> gmb: seems that we have two failures: a problem while importing the images (sometimes) and a problem enlisting all 4 nodes (sometimes).  The trusty job failed (second failure) as well so I'm assuming there is something wrong with one of the nodes.
<rvba> allenap: should I have another look at your branch now?
<allenap> rvba: Yes please, I’ve updated the docstrings.
<rvba> allenap: does gen_calls_to_create_host_maps really return a generator of :py:class:`~Failure`s?
<rvba> allenap: looks to me that it's returning a generator of callables…
<allenap> rvba: Oh, sorry, I missed that. I appear to not be firing on all cylinders yet today.
<rvba> allenap: no worries, I'll grab something to eat now and review your branch when I'm back.
<allenap> rvba: Okay. I think I’ve done them properly now.
<onicrom> morning
<rvba> allenap: I'm not sure I understand why you need 'gen_dynamic_ip_addresses_with_host_maps'.
<rvba> allenap: or rather, I'm not sure why you compute things this way… you're extracting the dynamic mappings from the records in DHCPLease right?  Why don't you use StaticIPAddress?  i.e. dyn_adr = DHCPLease - StaticIPAddress …?
<allenap> rvba: I guess that would work too. Is there a problem with this approach that I’m missing?
<rvba> allenap: no.  I'm trying to see if one approach is more efficient than the other…
<rvba> allenap: it probably doesn't matter that much.  I was just curious, because the other approach is the one I would have instinctively used.
<mfa298> I've been trying out maas with multiple cluster controllers (1 region controller, 3 cluster controllers all on different networks) I've also got 6 nodes (2 in each cluster controller subnet) however after enlisting and commisioning they all appear to be linked to the 1st cluster controller. Is this normal ?
<lamont> what does this mean? ValidationError: {u'mac_addresses': [u'One or more MAC addresses is invalid.']}
<lamont> ah.  seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1308292
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308292 in MAAS "Unhelpful error when re-enlisting a previously enlisted node" [High,Fix committed]
<lamont> cat /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf
<lamont> # DHCP server stopped. <-- no newline
<lamont> so how do I get it to actually have a config?
<lamont> and more significantly, why did it not get one?  <-- bigjools ?
<lamont> (trusty +updates maas)
<lamont> ah, nm
<lamont> (I think)
<bigjools> lamont: edit a cluster interface and set it to managed
<lamont> bigjools: yeah, it appears that doing that through the cli doesn't have immediate effect, resulting in a fun race condition in our script.  I taught it to wait
<bigjools> there is a small delay, yes
#maas 2014-08-12
<onicrom> morning
<ezobn> Do anybody have the problems with last IPMI. The freeipmi do not see the /dev/ipmi0 devices, so maas cant get all inventory properly
<rbasak> ezobn: which freeipmi version?
<ezobn> rbasak: freeipmi-tools amd64 1.1.5-3ubuntu3.1 - just what was automatically downloaded from the repo yesterday ...
<rbasak> ezobn: could you try downgrading to 1.1.5-3ubuntu3 please? I'm very interested to know if this is a regression. If it is, we can pull the update.
<rbasak> ezobn: you can get the binaries directly from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freeipmi/1.1.5-3ubuntu3/+build/5382555
<rbasak> ezobn: you should downgrade the package for all of those listed that you have installed.
<rbasak> I need to run. Back in around two hours.
<ezobn> rbasak: I will - just will need to boot the server from something ;-) Just now server boots with maas and it downloaded all this automatically ;-)
<roaksoax> /wi/win 12
<blake_r> if any one is avaliable could I get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/bootresource-simplestreams-endpoint/+merge/230375
<rharper> is there an api call for extracting the lshw output from ready nodes in maas
<ctlaugh> I need to bring up an additional network interface during a fastpath-based installation.  I also need for it to be the default gateway.  What would be the recommendation to do that?  I have tried modifying curtin_userdata to add a command under 'network_commands' to write out an /etc/network/interfaces that has both interfaces specified.  However, I also need to do something to take care of the default gateway.
<ctlaugh> ^ I was going to try to use ifmetric, but I have a chicken and egg problem getting it installed.
<lamont> I tell maas that the network is 10.89.64.0/20 and that it should handle dhcp and dns.  How on earth does it think that it should manage DNS for 10.89.0.0/16?
 * lamont writes up the bug
#maas 2014-08-13
<onicrom> morning fents
<onicrom> *gents
<onicrom> (and ladies)
<mgz> fents could be a neologism meaning both
<mgz> like, females and gents portmanteau?
<onicrom> ha
<onicrom> is there a log in maas to find information about deleted nodes?
<onicrom> specifically im looking for a mac address on one of the hosts i deleted
<onicrom> the db has it :)
<onicrom> doh, doesnt have historical
<onicrom> as someone who has to deal with app devs using a database
<onicrom> i enforce a policy whereby nothing from the db should be deleted by the application, it should only ever be marked as active or inactive and queries will ignore any inactive
<onicrom> deletes would need to be done as part of some other process should the person that owns the data chose to
<onicrom> my $0.02
<onicrom> yo newell
<newell> yo
<newell> I haven't had time to look at the email you sent out
<newell> any progress?
<onicrom> yup
<onicrom> so i think i had 2 issues
<onicrom> 1) needed upgrade
<onicrom> and 2) sgdisk does not behave the way i would expect
<onicrom> i essentially had to define a 3rd partition so ensure that the second partition would not be created with 'all free space'
<onicrom> i just delete the 3rd partition after the fact
<onicrom> got all 18 servers built and running now though :) bought to buy another 18
<newell> sweet
<onicrom> it would be really nice to be able to do a lot more custom parittioning stuff
<newell> is this for business or personal?
<newell> onicrom, I plan on doing that for curtin
<onicrom> for example, in my setup i wouldnt want to touch any lvm partitions ive created as thats where my data is
<onicrom> but id be happy to rebuild the os using the raw partitions
<onicrom> that way i could allocate a server to a new user, who would have all the data maintained but the OS just gets wiped
#maas 2014-08-14
<jtv> Hey... getting that test failure again:
<jtv> One or more services are registered; this fixture cannot make a reasonable decision about what to do next.
<jtv> I bet allenap knows more about it.
<allenap> jtv: Are you getting it sporadically, or is it repeatable?
<jtv> allenap: repeatable.
<bigjools> allenap: repeatable for me to
<bigjools> o
<jtv> allenap: the services are rpc, rpc-advertise, and nonce-cleanup.
<allenap> jtv: Can you point me to a branch and a pastebin?
<bigjools> I suspect a different timezone in my db as per the other bug
<allenap> of the error.
<jtv> allenap: the branch is trunk.
<allenap> Ah, right.
<jtv> Pasting the error...
<jtv> allenap: with a small tweak on my part to produce more helpful output (shortly to be up for review), it's http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8043707/
<jtv> I'm filing a bug.
<bigjools> allenap: btw, I'm so happy you pointed out expectThat
<bigjools> I can start killing all the crazy tuple comparisons
<jtv> allenap, bigjools: I filed this as bug 1356788.
<ubot5> bug 1356788 in MAAS "Test failure: “One or more services are registered” etc." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356788
<allenap> jtv: Cool. I’m looking at it now.
<bigjools> jtv: will look at your branch now
<bigjools> I shall leave this here -> https://code.launchpad.net/~julian-edwards/maas/consider-static-range/+merge/230760
<allenap> jtv, bigjools: I can reproduce that bug, sometimes. I have no idea how the test passes at all.
<bigjools> allenap: winning
<allenap> jtv, bigjools: Actually, I’ve figured it out.
<jtv> ?
<allenap> self.addCleanup(eventloop.loop.reset) should be self.addCleanup(lambda: eventloop.loop.reset.wait(timeout))
<jtv> Ah.  You can probably pass additional arguments: self.addCleanup(eventloop.loop.reset.wait, timeout)
<bigjools> you can
<allenap> Sorry, it should be self.addCleanup(lambda: eventloop.loop.reset().wait(timeout))
<allenap> (I missed the call to reset.)
<ezobn> Are there any timeouts for maas if it is not seeing the allocated node ? in my installation maas make several nodes  in "ready" state after the some time when cloud-init on the nodes  can't connect it to the maas.  Can I manually reallocated nodes without reinstalling OS on them ?
<allenap> ezobn: MAAS is a bit stupid right now; it doesn’t really notice that a node has not come up. Fixing that is something we’re doing right now (along with a *ton* of other reliability related stuff). I don’t understand your second sentence; can you try rephrasing it? You can’t reallocate nodes to another user without releasing them; the other user will
<allenap> then have to install something.
<ezobn> allenap: So it was my suggestion ... what happened with domain ;-) Seems I was not right ... Actually in one day all nodes in the maas start to be in "Ready" state. So trying understand why ...
<allenap> ezobn: That sounds like it worked?
<ezobn> allenap: Yes, but it is servers currently thats using, so to continue use tham I have to remove maas from boot order ...
<ezobn> allenap: or allocate again those server via maas, install workload again ...
<ezobn> allenup: so for me really interesting is there some way to say maas that those servers was allocated and mark as allocated to certain user
<allenap> ezobn: If I understand correctly, then no, I’m afraid not.
<ezobn> allenup: sadly ... but do you know the situation when this change of nodes state from "alocated" to "ready" without call the  "stop node" can be done ?
#maas 2014-08-15
<bigjools> jtv: I realised why our tests are so slow to start up - it's doing migrations.  I wonder if we can avoid them for test runs?
<jtv> We can, but it's one of the two things that are hard.
<jtv> We can "cache the schema."
<jtv> I'm not sure but the South test runner may be doing this for us already, between tests in a single run.
<jtv> Two ways of doing it spring to mind: template database, or SQL dump.
<jtv> When you create a database in postgres, it basically copies a template.  You can choose the template, but of course it defaults to the built-in template.
<bigjools> we could create a template every time a schema change is checked in
<bigjools> create/modify whatever
<bigjools> jtv: did you see my email to maas-devel about migrations?
<bigjools> backporting thereof
 * jtv looks
<bigjools> I'm never quite sure how South is going to barf at me
<bigjools> I can add a new migration in 1.6 as allenap suggested, but I think it would need to go in trunk as well, which negates its usefulness
<bigjools> jtv: any ideas with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1354309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354309 in MAAS "metadata request fails during node commission" [Undecided,New]
<jtv> bigjools: first impression is it's an excellent bug report.  Looking into it.
<jtv> Infuriating that the traceback barely contains a hint of our code.  Hard to figure out what's going on.
<allenap> bigjools: I forgot all about the fact that people running 1.5 will want to upgrade at some point, therefore we need continuity in migrations.
<bigjools> allenap: pesky upgraders
<bigjools> allenap: while you're here
<bigjools> periodic lease uploading service - I think I need a new RPC for that since we want to replace the API call for this, right?
<bigjools> at least I don't think we can shortcut this because pserv doesn't have the cluster secrets
<allenap> bigjools: Once we have mutual authn between clusters and regions (using TLS) we can have a RPC call to just ask for the secrets.
<allenap> That might be quicker right now.
<allenap> Seeing as we need the authn bits.
<bigjools> allenap: mmyes.  arse
<bigjools> ok, how do we do this... let's chat on the hangout
<allenap> Okeydoke.
<rvba> gmb: I see metadataserver/__init__.py still uses Python's logging module directly instead of using the utility you've added during the sprint… is that okay or should we change that?
<rvba> gmb: the CI is failing with a different error now: we expect the images for i386 to be imported and they aren't anymore (I'm guessing someone changed the default set of images to be imported).
<rvba> blake_r: ping
<allenap> rvba: Do you know why I’d get byte strings from MACAddress.mac_address instead of a MAC instance?
<allenap> rvba: Don’t worry, I’ll just do unicode(instance_of_MACAddress) which seems to have been created to deal with this.
<gmb> rvba: We should change the logging thing. I’ll do a branch now. I’ll look into the CI issue, too.
<rvba> allenap: all right.
<rvba> gmb: see the email I sent (to blake_r).
<gmb> rvba: Okay, thx
<rvba> gmb: bzr grep "import logging"
<rvba> says there are still a couple of places that use logging directly
<roaksoax> so shouldn't all the branches we are landing noew include proper logging?
<roaksoax> are we doing that?
#maas 2014-08-16
<onicrom> hi anyone seen a problem where the commission fails because:
<onicrom> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/main/source/Sources  503  Service Unavailable
<jpds> onicrom: check the squid logs.
#maas 2015-08-10
<mup> Bug #1461659 changed: UEFi x64 failing to deploy on HP ProLiant DL380 Gen9 <canonical-bootstack> <curtin:Incomplete> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461659>
<mup> Bug #1483193 opened: Time column heading for events on node details page mis-aligned <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483193>
<mup> Bug #1483193 changed: Time column heading for events on node details page mis-aligned <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483193>
<mup> Bug #1483193 opened: Time column heading for events on node details page mis-aligned <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483193>
<mup> Bug #1483206 opened: Failed RAID creation leaves raid filesystem on device <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483206>
<mup> Bug #1482385 changed: boot-sources disappear after import <cisco> <landscape> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482385>
<mup> Bug #1483273 opened: 1.8 machine details should show the cluster name instead of DNS name <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483273>
<mup> Bug #1483273 changed: 1.8 machine details should show the cluster name instead of DNS name <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483273>
<mup> Bug #1483273 opened: 1.8 machine details should show the cluster name instead of DNS name <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483273>
<mup> Bug #1483303 opened: releasing failed <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483303>
<mup> Bug #1483305 opened: maasclient-0.3 missing dependency for requests-oauthlib <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483305>
<roaksoax> 4/win 8
<mup> Bug #1483332 opened: Deploying / Releasing a node sometimes yield into power status not available until next 5 min next <MAAS:New for blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483332>
<_ad> Hi. I have set up region controller and made sure that it was the only DHCP server running. I am now trying to add a node use PXE and automatic discovery. I get an E18 then an E53 when booting my other server.
<_ad> any ideas on other troubleshooting steps?
#maas 2015-08-11
<mup> Bug #1376977 changed: some selenium tests still failing spuriously <tech-debt> <tests> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376977>
<mup> Bug #1483694 opened: 1.8 Not possible to activate form field on click <ui> <ux> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483694>
<dimitern> maas/juju interlock meeting? blake_r_, allenap, roaksoax ?
<blake_r_> dimitern: we are at a sprint at the moment talking about networking, can we delay?
<plars> I have some services that I want to deploy to lxc under maas. I'm using juju-deployer to deploy a empty ubuntu charm as something like service-host, and the rest with to: lxc:service-host
<plars> but one of the things my service needs to do requires some changes to the default lxc apparmor template
<plars> is there some way to pre-configure this when I deploy? or do I have to deploy some decoy to lxc, go modify the template by hand, and destroy the decoy?
<plars> It's /var/lib/lxc/juju-trusty-lxc-template/config that I need to edit, but that doesn't seem to exist until I actually deploy something to:lxc:foo
<catbus-remote> roaksoax: hey, where can I see dhcp connection messages in maas?
<catbus-remote> The node doesn't reach dhcp server to get an ip address in pxe boot
<catbus-remote> looks like it's doing as what I configured:  25287 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd -user dhcpd -group dhcpd -f -q -4 -pf /run/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/lib/maas/dhcp/dhcpd.leases eth0
 * catbus-remote needs to check physical connections
<catbus-remote> ah, it was the physical connection.
<catbus-remote> the node can get IP from maas now.
<catbus-remote> nm
<geekinutah> question for maas developers here
<geekinutah> can I generate an api key myself and give it to maas to use
<geekinutah> I'm writing some orchestration for site deployment some of which is done with MaaS, some of which is done with other stuff.... (vCenter, other proprietary things)
<geekinutah> so I wanted to use the maasclient thing in pip along with other clients that have been provided
<geekinutah> thoughts?
<catbus-remote> bladernr_: hi
#maas 2015-08-12
<mup> Bug #1483945 opened: amtterm and wsmancli are not a dependency for maas, should be <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483945>
<mup> Bug #1483945 changed: amtterm and wsmancli are not a dependency for maas, should be <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483945>
<mup> Bug #1483945 opened: amtterm and wsmancli are not a dependency for maas, should be <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483945>
<mup> Bug #1483947 opened: AMT power type parameters box contains unclear instructions <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483947>
<mup> Bug #1483947 changed: AMT power type parameters box contains unclear instructions <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483947>
<mup> Bug #1483947 opened: AMT power type parameters box contains unclear instructions <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483947>
<mup> Bug #1483945 changed: amtterm and wsmancli are not a dependency for maas, should be <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483945>
<mup> Bug #1483945 opened: amtterm and wsmancli are not a dependency for maas, should be <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483945>
<mup> Bug #1483945 changed: amtterm and wsmancli are not a dependency for maas, should be <cpe-sa> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483945>
<mup> Bug #1484204 opened: expose supported feature and function reliably <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484204>
<mup> Bug #1484268 opened: MAAS not auto-detecting/auto-entering credentials for HP Proliant ML310E G8 V2 server <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484268>
#maas 2015-08-13
<mup> Bug #1484268 opened: MAAS not auto-detecting/auto-entering credentials for HP Proliant ML310E G8 V2 server <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <maas (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484268>
<mup> Bug #1484550 opened: Failed to power on 10.245.143.105 : /usr/sbin/ipmi-chassis-config: invalid hostname <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484550>
<mup> Bug #1484550 changed: Failed to power on 10.245.143.105 : /usr/sbin/ipmi-chassis-config: invalid hostname <MAAS:New for newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484550>
<mup> Bug #1484551 opened: Failure powering up nodes <MAAS:Confirmed for newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484551>
<mwenning> kiko, is this the IRC you're talking about
<kiko> of course!
<mup> Bug #1484696 opened:  Unable to connect to: ws://<maas IP>:/MAAS/ws after check power state slow responding on bad power credentials <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484696>
<mup> Bug #1484698 opened: If a Node is released while the DHCP server is down, its IP address remains reserved. <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484698>
<geekinutah> http://paste.openstack.org/show/412971/
<geekinutah> is there a way to get the cluster controller not to bind to 0.0.0.0?
<geekinutah> I'd be happy if I could disable the DHCP server also, but I can't apt-get remove it (maas-cluster-controller depends on it) and the docs don't seem to indicate how to turn it off
<geekinutah> err, not DHCP, TFTP
<geekinutah> but still :-)
#maas 2015-08-14
<mup> Bug #1484875 opened: Can't cluster registration works <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484875>
<mup> Bug #1484875 changed: Can't cluster registration works <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484875>
<mup> Bug #1485090 opened: package maas-dhcp 1.7.6+bzr3376-0ubuntu2~15.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 100 <amd64> <apport-package> <dist-upgrade> <wily> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485090>
<mup> Bug #1485090 changed: package maas-dhcp 1.7.6+bzr3376-0ubuntu2~15.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 100 <amd64> <apport-package> <dist-upgrade> <wily> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485090>
<mup> Bug #1485090 opened: package maas-dhcp 1.7.6+bzr3376-0ubuntu2~15.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 100 <amd64> <apport-package> <dist-upgrade> <wily> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485090>
<geekinutah> hey people, I am trying to PXE boot off of MaaS, I'm able to establish a TFTP connection and transfer a few data blocks before the session times out
<geekinutah> I try manually with the tftp-hpa client on the cluster controller itself and I get the same result
<geekinutah> ever seen this before?
<mup> Bug #1485120 opened: maas commissioning api call fails silently if node is declared but powered on <cisco> <cloud-installer> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485120>
<mup> Bug #1485139 opened: MAAS should let you specify which interfaces you want to bind tftp on. <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485139>
#maas 2016-08-15
<mup> Bug #1613215 opened: devices endpoint has redundant power_parameters operation <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613215>
<v1k0d3n> hey all. having an issue with deploying server OS with MAAS. tgt seems to be failed after reboot, and when pxe the servers, i get an error mdadm: CREATE user/group disk/group not found. anyone have ideas?
<v1k0d3n> the servers commissioned just fine last night. seemed to be working smoothly until the deployment phase :(
<catbus1> roaksoax: Hi, when will maas 2.0 GA be released?
<mup> Bug #1613439 opened: [2.0 RC4] failure to access ephemeral image during deployment - iscsistart: initiator reported error (11 - iSCSI PDU timed out) <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613439>
#maas 2016-08-16
<bbaqar> Hey guys. Getting the following error when i import boot images in maas: Finished importing boot images, the region does not have any boot images available.
<bbaqar> using the following as source http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/
<bbaqar> guys is there any way i can check the progress of boot images being imported?
<mup> Bug #1610273 changed: [trunk] Exit Rescue Mode incorrectly power cycle's a machine <rescue> <MAAS:Won't Fix by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610273>
<mup> Bug #1613701 opened: [2.1] when arches are not provided, it should default to amd64/i386. <MAAS:New for trapnine> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613701>
<mup> Bug #1613702 opened: [2.1 API PackageRepositories] url doesn't allow 'ppa:blah/blah' <MAAS:New for trapnine> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613702>
<mup> Bug #1613704 opened: [2.1 API PackageRepositories] API is incorrectly saving arches as a single string instead of separating them into a list <MAAS:New for trapnine> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613704>
<vettore> hi!
<vettore> just discovered maas! awesome!
<vettore> can I send clearlinux image to nodes?
<mup> Bug #1613857 opened: [doc] api.html: Available configuration items in "Manage the MAAS server" section are not properly rendered <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613857>
<mup> Bug #1613862 opened: MAAS 1.9 doesn't let you set a database port <kanban-cross-team> <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613862>
<Guest65565> hi just getting started with maas. installed 16.04 and installed maas. rackd.log is staying: 2016-08-16 17:14:45 [HTTPPageGetter,client] Region is not advertising RPC endpoints.
<Guest65565> i suspect an issue with the secret shared between rackd and the controller
<Guest65565> regiond is complaining about starting up.
<Guest65565> 2016-08-16 17:16:10 [maasserver.start_up] ERROR: Error during start-up. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/maasserver/start_up.py", line 82, in start_up     yield deferToDatabase(inner_start_up)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/twisted/python/threadpool.py", line 246, in inContext     result = inContext.theWork()   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/twisted/python/threadpool.py", line 26
<Guest65565> any suggestions
#maas 2016-08-17
<mup> Bug #1613918 opened: [doc] api.html: inconsistent reST format breaks rendering and indent <MAAS:In Progress by nobuto> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613918>
<marc_sspecx> hello, I have just install maas on a Dell system. The PXE Boot assigns the first machine  an ip but the maas controller is not receiving any information about the node. In other word maas is not recognizing the node. Running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<bleepbloop> Could anyone tell me how to get a working version of the maas 1.x branch on Xenial?
<bleepbloop> I need the 1.x branch because the latest juju (that accompanies maas 2.0) is not production ready, but it seems the 1.10 branch was completely pulled
<Dan> hello
#maas 2016-08-18
<mup> Bug #1614387 opened: [2.0rc4] interface name should be version-sorted (ens3 before ens10) in WebUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614387>
<mup> Bug #1614404 opened: [2.0rc4] multiple lines of DHCP snippets are not properly indented <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.0:New> <MAAS trunk:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614404>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1290567, 1356012, 1372544, 1376317, 1379567, 1393588, 1437383, 1461612, 1462078, 1464867, 1476152, 1478103, 1521618, 1526542, 1527634, 1530009, 1533103, 1536346, 1536368, 1539248, 1539277, 1540765, 1541268, 1541464, 1541878, 1542287, 1542324, 1542349, 1542353, 1543195, 1543707,
<mup> 1543828, 1543968, 1544757, 1544779, 1546274, 1546301, 1547275, 1548560, 1548601, 1549566, 1549843, 1550080, 1550644, 1551348, 1551350, 1551355, 1551371, 1551376, 1551378, 1551730, 1552444, 1552448, 1552460, 1552461, 1552719, 1552726, 1552727, 1552775, 1552782, 1552789, 1552923, 1553176, 1553288,
<mup> 1553301, 1553590, 1553605, 1553617, 1553646, 1553648, 1553665, 1553791, 1553841, 1553848, 1554514, 1554566, 1554568, 1554747, 1554811, 1554999, 1555022, 1555251, 1555269, 1555308, 1555392, 1555393, 1555406, 1555595, 1555673, 1555679, 1555715, 1555864, 1556185, 1556219, 1556343, 1556354, 1556360,
<mup> 1556366, 1557030, 1557144, 1557451, 1557526, 1557582, 1557589, 1557597, 1557616, 1557732, 1558324, 1558383, 1558635, 1558640, 1558755, 1558785, 1559327, 1559330, 1559332, 1559361, 1560233, 1560492, 1560495, 1560693, 1561222, 1561733, 1561780, 1561816, 1561991, 1562034, 1562036, 1562062, 1562069,
<mup> 1562106, 1562107, 1562198, 1562214, 1562888, 1562919, 1562939, 1563094, 1563337, 1563409, 1563489, 1563701, 1563859, 1564657, 1564908, 1564925, 1564927, 1564971, 1565139, 1565727, 1565735, 1565736, 1565741, 1565743, 1565747, 1565970, 1566108, 1566109, 1566336, 1566419, 1566829, 1566848, 1566920,
<mup> 1567055, 1567150, 1567177, 1567178, 1567213, 1567489, 1567648, 1568041, 1568045, 1568051, 1568207, 1568847, 1569084, 1569102, 1569568, 1570002, 1570152, 1570600, 1570606, 1570609, 1570626, 1570985, 1570990, 1571002, 1571007, 1571563, 1571621, 1571622, 1571645, 1571670, 1571672, 1571680, 1571851,
<mup> 1572070, 1572076, 1572740, 1573035, 1573219, 1573264, 1573301, 1573492, 1573626, 1573644, 1573660, 1573669, 1574003, 1575567, 1575910, 1575945, 1576267, 1576357, 1576417, 1576468, 1576758, 1576854, 1577386, 1577953, 1577970, 1577972, 1577974, 1578309, 1578595, 1578729, 1578800, 1579159, 1579215,
<mup> 1580260, 1580280, 1580350, 1580749, 1580771, 1580772, 1580817, 1580827, 1581130, 1581250, 1581318, 1581654, 1581723, 1581729, 1581737, 1582836, 1583333, 1583392, 1583670, 1583685, 1583715, 1584211, 1584850, 1584936, 1585016, 1585628, 1585649, 1585684, 1585759, 1585760, 1585768, 1586000, 1586555,
<mup> 1588040, 1588298, 1588531, 1588846, 1588907, 1589560, 1589562, 1589583, 1589587, 1589595, 1589596, 1589606, 1589719, 1590021, 1590081, 1590144, 1590499, 1590991, 1591093, 1591346, 1591395, 1591412, 1591958, 1592132, 1592137, 1592197, 1592246, 1592282, 1592885, 1599997
<mup> Bug #1614584 opened: [2.0] MAAS fails to start-up if machines contains a domain <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614584>
<mup> Bug #1614584 changed: [2.0] MAAS fails to start-up if machines contains a domain <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614584>
<mup> Bug #1614584 opened: [2.0] MAAS fails to start-up if machines contains a domain <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614584>
<mup> Bug #1614619 opened: Add documentation to setup postgresql HA <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614619>
<iatrou> Any known issues with commissioning HP ProLiant DL360 G6? On MaaS 2.0 fails with PowerConnError: The IPMI session has timed out. MAAS performed several retries.  Check BMC configuration and connectivity and try again.
<iatrou> At the same time, manually running ipmi-power works
<mup> Bug #1614659 opened: [2.1] When trying to release a node, it gets stuck in releasing if there is no rack controller to power control <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614659>
<mup> Bug #1614659 changed: [2.1] When trying to release a node, it gets stuck in releasing if there is no rack controller to power control <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614659>
<mup> Bug #1614659 opened: [2.1] When trying to release a node, it gets stuck in releasing if there is no rack controller to power control <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614659>
<valeech> Any way in maas 2.0 to change the machine naming scheme from pet names to something more predictable (ie machine-01, machine02)?
#maas 2016-08-19
<mup> Bug #1614864 opened: [2.1] Error on request (48) subnet.list: column maasserver_staticroute.created does not exist <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614864>
<mup> Bug #1614865 opened: [2.1] builtins.AssertionError: Observed state should not be 'on'. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614865>
<gimmic> Might be a dumb question, but could maas be utilized to deploy SDN switches?
<gimmic> similar to http://onie.org/about/
<kiko> gimmic, yes, if the switch can PXE-boot
#maas 2016-08-20
<mup> Bug #1615210 opened: [SRU] Please SRU MAAS 2.0 (final) into Xenial <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615210>
#maas 2016-08-21
<mup> Bug #1520378 changed: maas does not update the image in /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/current/custom/amd64/generic/{my-custom-os}/uploaded/root-dd <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520378>
<mup> Bug #1546607 changed: Installation fails on system with multiple connections to JBOD while handling sda-part1 <oil> <curtin:Invalid> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546607>
#maas 2017-08-14
<axw_> hey folks, we're looking at upgrading some juju 1.25 environments running on MAAS (1.9) to juju 2.x. one thing we need to be able to do is change the agent_name associated with nodes. is that possible through the API? doesn't look like it. any recommendations?
<mup> Bug #1697986 changed: API returns object is not iterable to valid API request for server deployment <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697986>
<engel75> hi all
<engel75> just a short question about maas (using it the 1st time), I would like to install 9 physical hosts including LACP (bonding) networking, softwareraid, .... How to create a curtin template used by those 9 nodes?
<engel75> this guide is still relevant: http://caribou.kamikamamak.com/2015/06/26/custom-partitioning-with-maas-and-curtin-2/   ?
<bryan_att> hi anyone - do you know what preseed command I would use to get MAAS to deploy centos to sdb vs sda (sda is my ssd, sdb is my hdd) ? By default MAAS seems to want to deploy to the 1st disk.
<tizmo> hello. is there a way that I can give a node a static route during commissioning before it runs the info gathering scripts?
<tizmo> i'm using MAAS 2.2.2.
<tizmo> I tested out using the Static Route option under Subnets, but that doesn't seem to apply to commissioning.
<blizzow> Let's say I want to deploy an ubuntu server using maas but I want the boot and root partitions to be an mdadm raid1 device? Is that possible?
<blizzow> Also, I am trying to deploy the standard centos image to a Dell Server. The installation output ends with "curtin: installation finished" and a few lines before that, it says no error reported.  But maas seems to get stuck in a deploying state for a long time only to finish at a failure.
<bryan_att> blizzow: that's what we are doing too, and there are a number of potential issues. I can get it to work (but not completely as desired) with a preseed file that I will paste here.
<bryan_att> blizzow: here is the example, this addresses (1) issue which is that MAAS does not support static IP config for Centos. If that's not what you are trying to do, this may not apply. I'll add some more known issues and workarounds / WIP too. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/14iY2EkF/
<bryan_att> blizzow: issue (2) is that MAAS will try to deploy the OS on the 1st disk found (e.g. sda, which  for me is a 256GB SSD and sdb is a 1TB HDD). This can cause various issues, e.g. if Ubuntu was installed on sdb previously the server may boot to Ubuntu, blocking completion of cloud-init (per the MAAS server's visibility of it). I have not yet found a way to force MAAS to deploy on the 2nd disk.
<blizzow> bryan_att: I'm currently running dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M on the server to wipe that first disk that had an old ubuntu installation on it. I guess you're saying I should append these  adduser commands and network configuration lines to my /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata_centos file?
<blizzow> I'm fine with actually having the machine come up with a DHCP address and reconfiguring it after. I'm only installing centOS to run a firmware update and then blow the machine away with ubuntu again.
<blizzow> dd on a 4TB disk takes tooo long.
<bryan_att> blizzow: issue (3) is that at least 5 mins may be required for a deploy to complete if MAAS (for deploying Centos) is not set for DHCP over the 1st NIC to come up. Note this is not an issue when deploying Ubuntu. I use  preseed file above which takes effect but only after MAAS ignores DHCP requests for 5 mins from the 1st NIC (we don't have that one connected to a MAAS rack conrtoller yet)
<bryan_att> blizzow: you should also be able to release the machine and have MAAS do the wiping for you. I select wipe disk with fast option.
<bryan_att> blizzow: re the actual problem you have I'm not sure. the issues I have found are related to (1) using a 2nd disk for install; (2) having multiple NICs and trying to PXE over one other than the 1st.
<mup> Bug #1710681 opened: [2.3] Cannot delete an Ubuntu image, "Update Selection" is disabled <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710681>
<bryan_att> roaksoax: can you give me an example of a preseed file that will instruct MAAS to deploy on device sdb? I'm sort of stumbling in the direction of this but the docs are very slim and the curtin command line does not match what is supported in the preseed file afaict.
<blizzow> My maas controller is has discovery enabled but none of the IPs are getting resolved in the device discovery section.  Is there something I have to do in order to get device discovery to resolve names?  I do a dig -x ipaddresshere from my maas machine and it gives the FQDN of the host at the ip address.
<mup> Bug #1710241 changed: Cannot deploy customized ubuntu cloud image <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710241>
<roaksoax> engel75: maas supports software raid and bonding . Software raid for Ubuntu only. Bonding for centos as well (but only for 2.3+)
<roaksoax> bryan_att: i'll need to look into it, as we dont really support custom storage config for centos. Curtin picks the first disk it finds
<roaksoax> blizzow: check the console, it may not have booted onto the disk afterwards
<bryan_att> roaksoax: ok, but I think that does not reflect the real diversity of HW e.g. servers with an SSD as sda and HDD as sdb
<blizzow> roaksoax: I'm using serial over lan so I'm kind of blind once pxe boot hits. Deploying the default CentOS7 image from maas 2.2 just hangs at deploying. From what I can tell, it forces centos to install to sda but ubuntu I can set to install to sdc which ends up being the boot drive because sda/sdb are drives connected to a pci slot.
<roaksoax> blizzow: probably becuase you are not passing kernel params to enable the console
<roaksoax> blizzow: but my wild guess is that it tries to boot onto a different disk than the one where it has been installed into
<blizzow> roaksoax: any idea what kernel params I should pass to enable the serial over lan console?
#maas 2017-08-15
<bryan_att> hi anyone that wants to know how to install Centos to a 2nd disk - these lines added to the preseed file did it for me. Took a while to figure this out. We will keep it updated at https://wiki.opnfv.org/display/joid/Deploying+Centos+with+MAAS with the other hints there. https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/hwI2Gvi6/
<mup> Bug #1710867 opened: [2.3.0~alpha1, Hardware tests] Wrong icon on the tab level <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710867>
<maticue> Hi everyone! I'm reading from Internet but not sure... is it possible MAAS discover IPMI for all my baremetals? So.. I can forget configure by hand IPMI parameters
<maticue> is that possible?
<maticue> does someone have a weblink with more information where I can read and understand how it works?
<roaksoax> maticue: maas will indeed discover IPMI and create credentials to manage it. However, we always recommend you configure your IP settings statically on the BMC
<maticue> thanks roaksoax ! why is recommended to configure it statically? and how can I test the IPMI discovery?
<D4RKS1D3> if you can control the power on and off via web...
<D4RKS1D3> or simply the status of the hardware on/off
<maticue> thanks D4RKS1D3, but without that static configuration is not possible to check the status? I mean, if MAAS already discovered and configured the IPMI, that will be enough to manage the Bare Metal, right?
<D4RKS1D3> maticue, yes, for sure, but for do that automatically you need the machine in state called new
<maticue> D4RKS1D3: thank you so much! Already tested and working! thank you so much!. Now, just in case, do you know what is maasserver_bmcroutablerackcontrollerrelationship postgres table for?
<D4RKS1D3> the routing table?
<D4RKS1D3> for what
<D4RKS1D3> the ipmi information is in maasserver_node
<D4RKS1D3> the field is power_parameters
<maticue> D4RKS1D3: OOOhhh that was the information I was looking for! thank you again, then! Now I have all the information that I needed :D
#maas 2017-08-16
<stormmore> r/b 7
<mup> Bug #1711012 opened: package maas-region-controller 2.2.0+bzr6054-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <amd64> <apport-package> <xenial> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711012>
<mup> Bug #1710241 opened: Cannot deploy customized ubuntu cloud image <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710241>
<jlec___> hi guys
<jlec___> for the curtin preseed file nomenclature, what is the _{hostname}? Is it the hostname part of the FQDN in MAAS?
<D4RKS1D3> hi jlec___ prefix_osystem_nodearch_nodesubarch_release_nodename
<jlec___> D4RKS1D3: yes, correct, not hostname but nodename. But what exactly is the node name? The system_id? of the hostname in the FQDN?
<D4RKS1D3> is the mac address
<D4RKS1D3> jlec___, If you sniff the traffic between the machine you are comissioning and the maas controller you can see the sequence of the tftp protocol
<jlec___> I have it enlisted and commisioned already. Just want to target a specific node ofr the preseed development
<D4RKS1D3> in the tftp rfc you have the standard of the protocol and the sequence
<D4RKS1D3> sorry jlec___ in the tftp rfc no, is the pxe rfc
<jlec___> There must be an easier way to name the curtin file
<D4RKS1D3> jlec___, you mean in maas?
<jlec___> D4RKS1D3: yes, in prefix_osystem_nodearch_nodesubarch_release_nodename, where do I get the nodename from?
<D4RKS1D3> but that way not have any sense
<D4RKS1D3> When you install a new machine, the machine doesn't exist in maas
<D4RKS1D3> and you need to inject the curtin file
<D4RKS1D3> the only unique in the hardware is the mac
<D4RKS1D3> are you agree with me?
<jlec___> no, this is the curtin for deployment. there are others for enlisting and commisioning. These are the stages where MAAs doesn't know anything about the node.
<jlec___> After commisioning Maas does
<jlec___> Also the osystem_nodearch_nodesubarch_release comes from your deployment selection
<D4RKS1D3> yes, you are right
<mup> Bug #1710241 changed: Cannot deploy customized ubuntu cloud image <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710241>
<mup> Bug #1711191 opened: [2.3, artful]  maasserver.websockets.protocol: [critical] Error on request (24) bootresource.poll: 'DistroRelease' object is not subscriptable <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711191>
<mup> Bug #1711191 changed: [2.3, artful]  maasserver.websockets.protocol: [critical] Error on request (24) bootresource.poll: 'DistroRelease' object is not subscriptable <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711191>
<mup> Bug #1711191 opened: [2.3, artful]  maasserver.websockets.protocol: [critical] Error on request (24) bootresource.poll: 'DistroRelease' object is not subscriptable <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711191>
<marcoceppi> can we boot ubuntu-core with maas yet?
<mup> Bug #1711203 opened: Deployments fail when Secure Boot enabled <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711203>
#maas 2017-08-18
<roaksoax> ybaumy: yeah, we dont have access to a 6.5 unfortunately, we have only enabled vmware against 5.x
<ybaumy> roaksoax: would it help you if you would get access to a system with that version?
<roaksoax> ybaumy: it would yes, but we would have to schedule time to address it
<ybaumy> roaksoax: i would need to setup a user and stuff for you on my vpn but then i could give you the chance to take a look at it. would you like that?
<ybaumy> roaksoax: it doesnt have to be today .. or this weekend since im also busy. but we could do that next week or in 2 for example
<roaksoax> ybaumy: lets target 2 weeks from now
<ybaumy> roaksoax: ok. in which timezone are you located?
<ybaumy> roaksoax: i am in CEST
<ybaumy> roaksoax: ok will be around in 2 weeks and drop you my email then. whoever wants the login should get in contact with me
<ybaumy> well im off .. have to be at work in 5 hours. see ya
<roaksoax> sounds good
<roaksoax> thanks
#maas 2017-08-19
<mup> Bug #1711794 opened: To bridge interfaces with Openvswitch(OVS) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711794>
#maas 2017-08-20
<mup> Bug #1624118 changed: Primary DNS entry for a node ends up using wrong address <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1624118>
#maas 2018-08-13
<mup> Bug #1786799 opened: Default DNS IP for node from interface without gateway <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786799>
<mup> Bug #1786563 changed: [2.5, performance] ListNodePowerParameters still performed on region/rack <performance> <track> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786563>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1742893, 1743142, 1746610, 1748732, 1750540
<mup> Bug # changed: 1722863, 1726652, 1727412, 1727416, 1727420, 1729567, 1729641
<mup> Bug #1730691 changed: enlistment fails with cloud-init lacking any datasource <cloud-init> <datasource> <exception> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730691>
<mup> Bug #1758743 changed: Information in columns when searching nodes disappears when mousing over FQDN links <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758743>
<mup> Bug #1774020 changed: [2.5] Resource pools listing should show 'Empty pool' instead of '0 of 0 Ready' <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1774020>
<mup> Bug #1767483 changed: [2.3] ssh key being denied upon ssh to deployed Centos 6 and Centos 7 <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767483>
<mup> Bug #1767483 opened: [2.3] ssh key being denied upon ssh to deployed Centos 6 and Centos 7 <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767483>
<mup> Bug #1767483 changed: [2.3] ssh key being denied upon ssh to deployed Centos 6 and Centos 7 <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767483>
#maas 2018-08-14
<mup> Bug #1762344 changed: JS tests random failure with "test caused a page reload" error <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762344>
<mup> Bug #1786736 changed: curtin fails to open/erase disk with existing MDADM RAID configuration when deploying Windows images only <sts> <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1786736>
<bdx> roaksoax: per https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1786567, what/where are the storage logs you are referencing?
<bdx> oohh, I think I found the duplicate possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1770280
<bdx> my bad, sorry for the noise
<bdx> roaksoax: could you advise what the best way for me to pick up the changes introduced to fix 1770280
<bdx> I'm in the middle of trying to get this deploy out the door and am blocked by this
<bdx> possibly I should try getting the node into recovery mode, ssh in and try wiping the disks by hand
<bdx> s/recovery/rescue/
<bdx> I think I may be hitting a different bug now putting the node into rescue mode
<bdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1787006
<mup> Bug #1787006 opened: node fails to enter rescue mode <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787006>
<dskull> If I have 2x physical machines and want to install MAAS+Openstack - I'm assuming I would choose 1 physical machine as the MAAS host/controller (including openstack install) and the 2nd machine would be added as an empty bare metal chassis via pxe?
<bdx> dskull: with only 2 machines, you may want to checkout `conjure-up openstack-novalxd`
<dskull> woudln't that only be a single server install?
<dskull> oh i see, its either lxd or kvm
<bdx> dskull: yeah, that is essentially what you are doing if you have 2 nodes and make 1 of them your maas controller + juju controller and the other one you deploy openstack on
<bdx> its just alot of extra/unneeded things if you only have 2 nodes, but it can totally be done
<bdx> conjure-up openstack-novalxd -  will probably be an easier way to start if you are just digging into things trying to get a POC
<bdx> run it on one of those machines
<dskull> so i'd essentially have a MAAS controller running with an extra 60gb of ram that isn't utalized? I'd kinda want MAAS+openstack to run off the same physical server and expand to the 2nd when necessary - i supposed i'd have to virtualize first if i wanted that? or can they coexist on metal?
<bdx> ahh I see
<bdx> ok, so to make best use of your resources
<bdx> create lets say 6 kvm virtual machines on each server so you have a total of 12 vms between the two, make sure you provision them on a bridge to your local network so they are all on the same net between the two machines
<bdx> make 1 of them your maas box, 1 of them your juju controller
<bdx> that will leave you 10 vm boxes to check into maas and use as the machines you deploy your openstack bits to
<dskull> i kinda suspected i'd need to run off of vms, not a big deal i suppose. Just wasn't a fan of virtualization on top of virtualization (since thats what im doing a bit now)
<bdx> right but, for what you are trying to do with what you have ....
<bdx> you could do it using lxd the same as vms
<bdx> this might take a bit of lxd foo though, so be prepared
<dskull> yea im reading up on lxd now (is it similar to how docker works in abstracting proesses?)
<dskull> i've only used esxi/xenserver/kvm thus far
<bdx> errr ... many would frown on that statement .... aside from googling, there are some good youtube vids on intro to lxd containers
<bdx> lxd = system container, docker = process container
<dskull> i guess i meant more in the "conceptual" idea of being like docker
<bdx> they are both types of containers, yes
<bdx> docker, more about the workflow
<dskull> cool, well im gonna read up on lxd a bit then get provisioning
<bdx> cool! good luck!
<mup> Bug #1787032 opened: [2.5] dhcpd.conf domain-name-servers has incorrect ip <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.4:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787032>
#maas 2018-08-16
<robottalk> Hi folks. Trying to automate maas server configuration using the maas-cli in 2.3... running into this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XKQVpqtDVr/
<robottalk> when i attempt to create the public sshkey from maas-cli
<robottalk> i've tried rsa .pub and base64 .pem - both return this error...
<robottalk> any ideas?
<robottalk> nm - figured it out. i was inserting the key path and i should have been inserting the key content itself. duh. thanks!!
<mup> Bug #1787381 opened: GET metadata with MAAS built-in proxy enabled fails with "500 Internal Server Error" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787381>
<elox> What charms/bundles exists that can deploy an "ovirt" cluster for us to use as a MAAS pod?
<mup> Bug #1742704 changed: Virsh pod: misleading error message about missing libvirt-bin package <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1742704>
<roaksoax> elox: ovirt?
<mup> Bug #1787417 opened: [2.5, 2.4 2.3] Some configs are not set with default values <track> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787417>
<mup> Bug #1787417 changed: [2.5, 2.4 2.3] Some configs are not set with default values <track> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787417>
<mup> Bug #1787417 opened: [2.5, 2.4 2.3] Some configs are not set with default values <track> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787417>
<mup> Bug #1787467 opened: [2.x] Storing settings over the UI uses different form than API, which could cause API fields to be reverted <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787467>
<mup> Bug #1787476 opened: /usr/sbin/rackd:PermissionError:/usr/sbin/rackd@8:run:runService:run:createOrGetApplication:makeService:__enter__:open:__enter__:open:touch <bionic> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787476>
<mup> Bug #1787476 changed: /usr/sbin/rackd:PermissionError:/usr/sbin/rackd@8:run:runService:run:createOrGetApplication:makeService:__enter__:open:__enter__:open:touch <bionic> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787476>
<mup> Bug #1787476 opened: /usr/sbin/rackd:PermissionError:/usr/sbin/rackd@8:run:runService:run:createOrGetApplication:makeService:__enter__:open:__enter__:open:touch <bionic> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787476>
<mup> Bug #1787492 opened: Enlistment does not automatically add tags with XPATH definition <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787492>
#maas 2018-08-17
<mup> Bug #1787567 opened: MAAS Node Failed to Commision; Post PXE boot: Kernel Modules failed to load <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787567>
<boritek> hi. after adding hardware manually in maas with IPMI, it shows a green power button as it can see it is powered on, however maas cannot commission any machine
<boritek> logs say: Failed to query node's BMC - (inew) - No rack controllers can access the BMC of node
<boritek> hmm it just started to work now on one of the nodes
<boritek> i dont know what changed
<boritek> how can I rename a machine after it has been created?
<boritek> what is the default user pass of a deployed ubuntu 18.04 image?
<boritek> ok, i could rename it :)
<roaksoax> boritek: you can ssh into it
<boritek> roaksoax: with wich username and password?
<roaksoax> boritek: no password
<roaksoax> boritek: maas imports your ssh keys
<roaksoax> when the machine is 'deployed'
<roaksoax> boritek: ubuntu@
<boritek> roaksoax: the problem is that i am at a different machine right now
<boritek> so I dont have the key
<boritek> btw does maas only need a one-time pxe booting set on the server or a permanent pxe booting?
<boritek> because my dell server keeps resetting to normal booting even though I set it to be on pxe network booting
<roaksoax> boritek: when maas power manages the machine, it tells it to pxe boot
<roaksoax> boritek: it is strange that the server is resetting to localboot
<roaksoax> boritek: if you have manually changed that in the BIOS
<boritek> roaksoax: i only changed it in the idrac settings
<boritek> is it possible to save discovered items to "?achines" instead of to "Devides"?
<boritek> to make it easier setting them up
<roaksoax> boritek: yes
<boritek> roaksoax: how? i can only add them to Devices but not to the Machines?
<boritek> button says: "Save and go to device listing"
<boritek> and Type only allows me to chooose: device and Interface
<roaksoax> boritek: you are right
<roaksoax> for some reason i thought i allowed you to make those machines
<roaksoax> let me check
<boritek> this thing is weird because it is the machine that is used most of the time and the most useful thing, Devices which are non-deployable things are far less ipmortant and not used most of the time
<boritek> or maybe i am just overlooking something?
<roaksoax> boritek: yeah it seems we never really finished it
<roaksoax> maybe its only avialable over the PAI
<roaksoax> boritek: you could file a bug though
<boritek> how can I reach it through the API?
<boritek> i guess through the maas command
<boritek> i see I need to login even on the controller
<boritek> btw, where do I need to open the bug report?
<boritek> about the machine discovery addition
<roaksoax> yes you can file abug if you would like
<boritek> roaksoax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1787617
<mup> Bug #1787617 opened: Cannot add discovered units to "Machines" (only to "Devices") <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787617>
<roaksoax> boritek: thanks
<boritek> yw
<mup> Bug #1787621 opened: [2.5. [erformance] Every time I access the images tab I see RPC communication <performance> <track> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787621>
<mup> Bug #1787628 opened: [2.5, UI] Machines, Controllers, Dashboard, Events Details pages don't list all nodes <track> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by blr> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787628>
<mup> Bug #1787631 opened: [2.5, UI] IP address not shown when the machine is commissioning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787631>
<mup> Bug #1787632 opened: [2.5, UI] IP address not shown when the machine is commissioning <2.5> <track> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787632>
<someguy123-web> hey guys, I've got a strange problem, not sure if I've done something wrong, or if this is a bug in MAAS enlistment
<someguy123-web> https://gist.github.com/Someguy123/f379c90b677b1bbb59c4c297d266cbfa
<someguy123-web> what's happening is that the node which is trying to enlist, for some reason, sends the full URL in the POST request
<someguy123-web> commissioning, deployment etc. works just fine, it's just enlistment which is being strange
<someguy123-web> oh boy
<someguy123-web> a 3 year old bug
<someguy123-web> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maas-enlist/+bug/1387281
<mup> Bug #1787637 opened: UEFI PXE grub boot fails for add-on adapter i350 1Gb interface  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787637>
<mup> Bug #1787637 changed: UEFI PXE grub boot fails for add-on adapter i350 1Gb interface  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787637>
<mup> Bug #1787637 opened: UEFI PXE grub boot fails for add-on adapter i350 1Gb interface  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787637>
<mup> Bug #1787637 changed: UEFI PXE grub boot fails for add-on adapter i350 1Gb interface  <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787637>
<mup> Bug #1787646 opened: Switch localboot to chain to the shim <track> <MAAS:Incomplete> <MAAS 2.3:Incomplete> <MAAS 2.4:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1787646>
#maas 2019-08-12
<mup> Bug #1832448 changed: ipmi commission filed- nic check false <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832448>
<mup> Bug #1832448 opened: ipmi commission filed- nic check false <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832448>
<mup> Bug #1832448 changed: ipmi commission filed- nic check false <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832448>
<mup> Bug #1832448 opened: ipmi commission filed- nic check false <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832448>
<mup> Bug #1832448 changed: ipmi commission filed- nic check false <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832448>
<BlackDex> Hello ppl, is there a list of all the {{..}} curtin preseed template variables? Or some way for me to show them all somewhere/somehow?
<mup> Bug #1839811 opened: MAAS release node API calls, option to avoid transitioning to "Ready" <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839811>
<mup> Bug #1839811 changed: MAAS release node API calls, option to avoid transitioning to "Ready" <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839811>
<mup> Bug #1839811 opened: MAAS release node API calls, option to avoid transitioning to "Ready" <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839811>
<mup> Bug #1839491 changed: Manully performed partitioning changes get reverted on reboot <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839491>
#maas 2019-08-13
<ivve> anyone else experiencing sporadic pxe booting working/not working?
<mup> Bug #1839860 opened: cloud-init error while MAAS commissioning (PXE phase) P9 Witherspoon <ppc64el> <cloud-init:New> <MAAS:New> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:New for maas> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839860>
<mup> Bug #1840029 opened: Prettify "Conflict" error message shown in MAAS when using external authentication <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840029>
<mup> Bug #1840041 opened: Add ability to add brief notes and a method to display them when a machine is marked broken <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840041>
<mup> Bug #1840049 opened: [UI] When changing configuration of an Interface, one has to enter the config twice <hwcert-server> <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840049>
<mup> Bug #1840058 opened: Events sent during commissioning/deploy may be recorded as 'node status' events <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840058>
<mup> Bug #1837903 changed: [2.6] preseed uses region controller as http_proxy where rack controller proxy should be used <http> <preseed> <proxy> <rack> <region> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1837903>
<mup> Bug #1840084 opened: [2.6] Redfish interface to BMC controller fails with stack trace in rackd.log <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840084>
#maas 2019-08-14
<mup> Bug #1839491 opened: Manually performed partitioning changes get reverted on reboot <cloud-init:Incomplete> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839491>
<mup> Bug #1840131 opened: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840131>
<mup> Bug #1840132 opened: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:In Progress by adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840132>
<mup> Bug #1840131 changed: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840131>
<mup> Bug #1840132 changed: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:In Progress by adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840132>
<mup> Bug #1840131 opened: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840131>
<mup> Bug #1840132 opened: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:In Progress by adam-collard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840132>
<mup> Bug #1840131 changed: Websocket API needs support for last seen, number of nodes in use, and user type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840131>
<v92> has anyone ever tried to do UEFI boot on HP servers ?
<v92> everything goes smoothly, deployment is okay and after first reboot servers doesn't boot again
<ivve> is there any particular configuration-file for the tftp python program?
<ivve> seems not to be able to handle multiple connections so great
<BGS> hello
<BGS> I am deploying a new server and installed salt-minion on it, but for some reason, when I try to call salt-call command from curtin script I get command not found.
<BGS> any thoughts ?
<mup> Bug #1840151 opened: [2.6, IPv6] IP Validation fails when adding ipv6 dhcp range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840151>
<mup> Bug #1840151 changed: [2.6, IPv6] IP Validation fails when adding ipv6 dhcp range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840151>
<mup> Bug #1840151 opened: [2.6, IPv6] IP Validation fails when adding ipv6 dhcp range <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840151>
<ivve> blake_r: hey man, you helped me a last week with some pxe issues over relayed networks. well we continued to have problems with deployment. we had several machines which we deemed broken. today we deployed a fresh rackd on L2 instead and tried (also with a clean unmodified dhcpd.template) and everything started working
<ivve> blake_r: so the fix you gave me (modifying dhcpd.template) seemed to fix dhcp but a different problem emerged. not being able to load ldlinux.c32, this was fixed with a L2 rackd on that very vlan where we deploy this environment
<ivve> so a L2 on the same network fixed it.. not sure if this is a network issue. no changes on the prod network and it worked in 2.4, not possible for us to test 2.4 again, but it works in the staging environment with 2.6.. so strange. anyways we started using HA so this approach with L2 connected rackd is our way forward in any case
<ivve> just wanted to let you know
<blake_r> ivve: thanks for letting me know, i think it could be that the bootloaders being defined globally then inside of a subnet scope is affecting isc-dhcp operation, as there scoping of blocks in code is not the best
<blake_r> ivve: i am working on the proper fix now for 2.6 that will allow this to use a relay correctly
<mup> Bug #1839860 changed: cloud-init error while MAAS commissioning (PXE phase) P9 Witherspoon <ppc64el> <cloud-init:Invalid> <MAAS:Fix Released> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:Fix Released by maas> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839860>
<mup> Bug #1840181 opened: ScriptResult event emitter doesn't handle place holder <MAAS:New> <MAAS 2.6:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840181>
#maas 2019-08-15
<mup> Bug #1724001 changed: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1724001 opened: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1724001 changed: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1724001 opened: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1724001 changed: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1724001 opened: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1724001 changed: [2.3b1, UI] The list of Events has too much space <nys-feedback> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724001>
<mup> Bug #1840371 opened: PXE not working after upgrading to 2.6.0 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840371>
#maas 2019-08-16
<mup> Bug #1840467 opened: [2.6.0] when applying a new tag to a POD, that tag doesn't appear on a CLI read and fails to be recognized as a constraint <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840467>
<mup> Bug #1840467 changed: [2.6.0] when applying a new tag to a POD, that tag doesn't appear on a CLI read and fails to be recognized as a constraint <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840467>
<mup> Bug #1840467 opened: [2.6.0] when applying a new tag to a POD, that tag doesn't appear on a CLI read and fails to be recognized as a constraint <cpe-onsite> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840467>
<mup> Bug #1840491 opened: API does not prefetch boot_disk <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840491>
<mup> Bug #1840495 opened: [feature] Add support for licensing different windows images <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1840495>
#maas 2019-08-17
<mullcom> Hi
#maas 2020-08-10
<mup> Bug #1890803 opened: Groovy amd64 / arm64 / PowerPC deployment seems not working  <5.8> <groovy> <kqa-blocker> <sru-20200720> <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890803>
<mup> Bug #1890803 changed: Groovy amd64 / arm64 / PowerPC deployment seems not working  <5.8> <groovy> <kqa-blocker> <sru-20200720> <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890803>
<mup> Bug #1890803 opened: Groovy amd64 / arm64 / PowerPC deployment seems not working  <5.8> <groovy> <kqa-blocker> <sru-20200720> <MAAS:New> <ubuntu-kernel-tests:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1890803>
<mup> Bug #1862057 changed: cannot dnsresource delete id <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862057>
<mup> Bug #1862057 opened: cannot dnsresource delete id <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862057>
<mup> Bug #1862057 changed: cannot dnsresource delete id <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862057>
<mup> Bug #1891027 opened: Commissioning fails due to Lenovo Firmware Version <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891027>
<mup> Bug #1715338 changed: Dumpdata failing for table metadataserver.nodeuserdata <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 2.3:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715338>
<mup> Bug #1889646 changed: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:Invalid> <snapd:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1715338 opened: Dumpdata failing for table metadataserver.nodeuserdata <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 2.3:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715338>
<mup> Bug #1889646 opened: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:Invalid> <snapd:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1715338 changed: Dumpdata failing for table metadataserver.nodeuserdata <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <MAAS 2.3:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1715338>
<mup> Bug #1889646 changed: "Sorry, home directories outside of /home are not currently supported." during maas init <MAAS:Invalid> <snapd:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1889646>
<mup> Bug #1891081 opened: Intel NUC Power Error After Ubuntu Install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891081>
<mup> Bug #1891081 changed: Intel NUC Power Error After Ubuntu Install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891081>
<mup> Bug #1891081 opened: Intel NUC Power Error After Ubuntu Install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891081>
<mup> Bug #1891081 changed: Intel NUC Power Error After Ubuntu Install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891081>
<mup> Bug #1891081 opened: Intel NUC Power Error After Ubuntu Install <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891081>
<Guest33353> Hey all. Is there a way to rename imported images without re-importing the actual image?
<cloaked1> Sigh. That was a chore. nick battles...anyway; Hey all. Is there a way to rename imported images without re-importing the actual image?
#maas 2020-08-11
<mup> Bug #1708929 opened: package python3-googleapi (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apiclient/__init__.py', which is also in package python3-maas-client 2.2.0+bzr6054-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 <amd64> <apport-package> <package-conflict> <xenial>
<mup> <maas (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <python-googleapi (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1708929>
<mup> Bug #1891149 opened: UI getting stuck after login <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891149>
<mup> Bug #1891149 changed: UI getting stuck after login <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891149>
<mup> Bug #1891149 opened: UI getting stuck after login <ui> <MAAS:In Progress by bjornt> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891149>
<mup> Bug #1891201 opened: maas CLI does not support https <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891201>
<mup> Bug #1891201 changed: maas CLI does not support https <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891201>
<mup> Bug #1891201 opened: maas CLI does not support https <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891201>
<mup> Bug #1891201 changed: maas CLI does not support https <cli> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891201>
<mup> Bug #1891201 opened: maas CLI does not support https <cli> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891201>
<mup> Bug #1891204 opened: Status reported by Maas doesn't reflect the the machine o/s version of Ubuntu <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891204 changed: Status reported by Maas doesn't reflect the the machine o/s version of Ubuntu <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891204 opened: Status reported by Maas doesn't reflect the the machine o/s version of Ubuntu <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891213 opened: [2.7.2] mainboard_firmware_version containing square brackets on maasserver_nodemetadata causes commissioning to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891213>
<mup> Bug #1891213 changed: [2.7.2] mainboard_firmware_version containing square brackets on maasserver_nodemetadata causes commissioning to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891213>
<mup> Bug #1891213 opened: [2.7.2] mainboard_firmware_version containing square brackets on maasserver_nodemetadata causes commissioning to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891213>
<mup> Bug #1891213 changed: [2.7.2] mainboard_firmware_version containing square brackets on maasserver_nodemetadata causes commissioning to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891213>
<mup> Bug #1891213 opened: [2.7.2] mainboard_firmware_version containing square brackets on maasserver_nodemetadata causes commissioning to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891213>
<mup> Bug #1891213 changed: [2.7.2] mainboard_firmware_version containing square brackets on maasserver_nodemetadata causes commissioning to fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891213>
<mup> Bug #1891219 opened: Provide the ability to choose HWE as default kernel for deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891219>
<mup> Bug #1891219 changed: Provide the ability to choose HWE as default kernel for deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891219>
<mup> Bug #1891219 opened: Provide the ability to choose HWE as default kernel for deployment <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891219>
<mup> Bug #1891251 opened: machines keep failing deployment due too FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/dev/disk/by-id' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891251>
#maas 2020-08-12
<mup> Bug #1891204 opened: MAAS deployment status doesn't update when version of Ubuntu is changed underneath it <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891204 changed: MAAS deployment status doesn't update when version of Ubuntu is changed underneath it <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891204 opened: MAAS deployment status doesn't update when version of Ubuntu is changed underneath it <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891204 changed: MAAS deployment status doesn't update when version of Ubuntu is changed underneath it <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891204>
<mup> Bug #1891319 opened: unclear how to use preseeds with a snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891319>
<mup> Bug #1891331 opened: ipmi-config command not found in snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891331>
<mup> Bug #1891331 changed: ipmi-config command not found in snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891331>
<mup> Bug #1891331 opened: ipmi-config command not found in snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891331>
<mup> Bug #1891331 changed: ipmi-config command not found in snap <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891331>
<mup> Bug #1891331 opened: ipmi-config command not found in snap <MAAS:New> <freeipmi (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891331>
<mup> Bug #1891319 changed: unclear how to use preseeds with a snap <doc> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891319>
<mup> Bug #1891319 opened: unclear how to use preseeds with a snap <doc> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891319>
<mup> Bug #1891319 changed: unclear how to use preseeds with a snap <doc> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891319>
#maas 2020-08-13
<mup> Bug #1891434 opened: external authentication failed when fullname is too long <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891434>
<mup> Bug #1891452 opened: Error: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_raw', while Machines listing in GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891452>
#maas 2020-08-14
<mup> Bug #1891711 opened: Apt proxy uses hostname instead of IP during deployment  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891711>
<mup> Bug #1891711 changed: Apt proxy uses hostname instead of IP during deployment  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891711>
<mup> Bug #1891711 opened: Apt proxy uses hostname instead of IP during deployment  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891711>
#maas 2020-08-15
<mup> Bug #1891726 opened: intermittent log errors in continuous loop <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891726>
<mup> Bug #1891728 opened: CentOS 8 deployments with separate /boot partition fail <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1891728>
